# Reuters: InKine Wins FDA Approval for New Visicol Formulation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/430098?srcmp=gas-031502 InKine Wins FDA Approval for New Visicol FormulationWASHINGTON (Reuters Health) Mar 14 - InKine Pharmaceutical Company Inc. has received a supplemental new drug application approval from the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to market a new formulation of its colon-cleansing agent Visicol (sodium phosphate), the company reported on Thursday.Reuters Health Information 2002. ï¿½ 2002 Reuters Ltd


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Jeff thanks for the information.I was told the pills didnï¿½t work well before. Now we know why!Hope they do work this time!


----------

